# Connecticut anyone?



## mgt379 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone in CT hiring? Im 18 home for college break and wondering if anyone needs a hand for then next month or so, have my own transportation. Have an equipment background and am quick to learn anything. Worked on a farm for 4 years, went to school for agriculture and am going to college to be an Ag mechanic/ engineer 

Just wondering if anyone needs a hand?


----------

